# NEW 3D Range in Georgetown, KY



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*sounds good*

Sounds like a good course. I ran into a gentleman (can't remember his name) from Georgetown last week at Sonora. He had a lot of good things to same about the course as well.

A few pictures of the clubhouse and the course would probably help get a little more attention for this thread (and thus the course).

Good luck.


----------



## streetsweeper (Jun 19, 2010)

I tried to post some pics, but wasn't able to down size them to show them on here. Brand new to the site, so still working out the details.


----------

